# Getting your pressurized CO2 cylinders filled



## kverma (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello everybody,
Just wanna know where do you guys get your pressurized CO2 cylinders filled. I have a 20LB cylinder which needs to be refilled.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

There's a few threads already on here about this.

This one had the most discussion: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/co2-refills-3495/

I've tried to find a decent place to refill in Surrey too and the only place I've found near the area is KMS in Langley. A little bit more on the pricey side.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Kms, Fraser Valley Fire Protection(this is where I take mine), DBC Marine in richmond are the more popular places. DBC and FVFP are the cheaper of them


----------

